# Diagram of antlers and the parts?



## mrducks1188

can anyone post a picture and diagram the main parts that everyone mentions on this forum?  main beam, G2 etc?  All i know is one day i want to own a G6!


----------



## bpryor

main beam is the antler, discounting the tines. brow tines are the ones closest to the head. the pic calls em G1. next tine would be G2, next is G3, so on and so forth.


dont worry about the "h,f,e" marks, this is a scoring diagram.only pic i could find that had the "g" in it.


----------



## GTHunter007

In the chart above...Main beam is the "F" line.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

mrducks1188 said:


> can anyone post a picture and diagram the main parts that everyone mentions on this forum?  main beam, G2 etc?  All i know is one day i want to own a G6!



Maybe this will help with what I posted Sunday in the Deer Hunting forum section at the forum web link in Post #4 that I will copy here below: 



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=705783 


Here's instruction how to measure the antlers to add up the score at the web link below:  



http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer 


And you can download the Whitetail Deer scoring sheets at the web link below: 

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrecords/bc_scoring_pdfs.asp?area=bgRecords 


Here's the Typical whitetail deer scoring sheet at the web link below:  

http://www.boone-crockett.org/pdf/SC_whitetail_typical.pdf


SCORING YOUR TROPHY

TYPICAL WHITETAIL DEER

ON-LINE SCORING STEP ONE - Entering Your Measurements 


Figure A below: 







Figure B below: 






Figure C below: 







All measurements must be made with a 1/4-inch wide flexible steel tape to the nearest one-eighth of an inch. (Note: A flexible steel cable can be used to measure points and main beams only.) Enter fractional figures in eighths, without reduction. For example, if a point measures 7 and 2/8 inches, you would enter 7 2/8 in the space provided.

KIND OF DEER:   whitetail deer   Coues' whitetail deer


A: NUMBER OF POINTS ON EACH ANTLER

To be counted a point, the projection must be at least one inch long, with the length exceeding width at one inch or more of length. All points measured from tip of point to nearest edge of beam as illustrated in Figure A. Beam tip is counted as a point, but not measured as a point.

Number of Points on Right Antler:  
Number of Points on Left Antler:  


B: TIP TO TIP SPREAD

The tip to tip spread is measured between the tips of the main beams.
Tip to Tip Spread:  


C: GREATEST SPREAD

The greatest spread is measured between perpendiculars at a right angle to the center line of the skull at the widest part, whether across main beams or points. See Figure B.
Greatest Spread:  


D: INSIDE SPREAD OF MAIN BEAMS

The inside spread of main beams is measured at a right angle to the center line of the skull at the widest point between main beams. See Figure B. Your Spread Credit will be automatically calculated.
Inside Spread of Main Beams:  


E: TOTAL LENGTHS OF ALL ABNORMAL POINTS

Abnormal points are those non-typical in location (such as points originating from a point or from the bottom or sides of the main beam) or extra points beyond the normal pattern of points. Measure in the usual manner (See Figure A).

RIGHT ANTLER
LEFT ANTLER


F: LENGTH OF MAIN BEAM

The length of the main beam is measured from the center of the lowest outside edge of the burr over the outer side to the most distant point of the main beam. The beginning point is on the burr where the center line along the outer side of the beam intersects the burr, then generally following Line F as shown in Figure C.

Right Antler:  
Left Antler:  


G: LENGTH OF NORMAL POINTS

Normal points project from the top of the main beam. They are measured from the nearest edge of the main beam over the outer curve to the tip. Lay the tape along the outer curve of the beam so that the top edge of the tape coincides with the top edge of the beam on both sides of the point to determine the baseline for point measurement (See Figure A). If there are more than five abnormal points to a side, add them together and input in the last field.

RIGHT ANTLER
LEFT ANTLER

G-1. Length - First Point 
	G-1. Length - First Point 

G-2. Length - Second Point 
	G-2. Length - Second Point 

G-3. Length - Third Point 
	G-3. Length - Third Point 

G-4. Length - Fourth Point, if present 
	G-4. Length - Fourth Point, if present 

G-5. Length - Fifth Point, if present 
	G-5. Length - Fifth Point, if present 

G-6. Length - Sixth Point, if present 
	G-6. Length - Sixth Point, if present 

G-7. Length - Seventh Point, if present 
	G-7. Length - Seventh Point, if present 


H: CIRCUMFERENCES

Circumferences are taken at the narrowest place as detailed in Figure C for each measurement. If the brow point is missing, take H-1 and H-2 at the smallest place between the burr and the G-2 point. If the G-4 point is missing, take H-4 halfway between the G-3 point and the tip of the main beam.

RIGHT ANTLER
LEFT ANTLER

H-1. Between Burr and First Point 
	H-1. Between Burr and First Point 

H-2. Between First and Second Points 
	H-2. Between First and Second Points 

H-3. Between Second and Third Points 
	H-3. Between Second and Third Points 

H-4. Between Third and Fourth Points 
	H-4. Between Third and Fourth Points 

CONGRATULATIONS! YOU HAVE COMPLETED THE MEASURING PROCESS! CLICK ON THE BUTTON BELOW TO GET YOUR FINAL SCORE.

(Proceed to Step 2)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

mrducks1188 said:


> can anyone post a picture and diagram the main parts that everyone mentions on this forum?  main beam, G2 etc?  All i know is one day i want to own a G6!




Well mrducks1188, in my neck of the woods, the only way that I will ever own a G6 is go to the Pontiac dealership and buy one !!!!    


The good news is that the details posted above is some really great information for all of us here.


----------



## bpryor

GTHunter007 said:


> In the chart above...Main beam is the "F" line.



didnt pay attention to that, just saw the f. thanks for pointing that out.


----------

